# My mtb is turning into a bmx.



## jay jack (Feb 7, 2007)

Quick backstory. I've been riding bmx since I was a kid. About ten years ago, I started competing professionaly in another sport and my riding declined badly. Recently, I've started wanting to ride again to crosstrain and avoid burnout, but I just felt to old and big on my bmx. Then I got really into the idea of a mtb. I'm picturing all this new and interesting stuff, gears, shocks, disk brakes, cool stuff. So I start putting it together on paper to start the ball rolling. I read about everything, and ride other people's bikes to see what I like. I felt too tall on 26's so I went 24's. I like to ride a lot of street so I thought single ring and bashguard up front. Then for the rear. The more I read the more I get turned onto ss'ing. I like simplicity, I wouldn't really do any super steep climbs anyway, plus I hate clanging crap. So ss it is. Then brakes. Everybody is saying, stick with v-brakes for this kind of bike. So v brakes we go. Now I'm looking at a really tight, simple bike, and I start to think "If I'm going super simple, why not rigid forks?".Then I realize I'm building a cruiser. I'm building a bmx bike, with mtb bars. So now I don't know what to do. Go simple rigid, rear v-brake, ss, or go rear gears and disk, with shocks. What are the benifits and differences of those kinds of rigs on the street/dirt. I know it's vague but I'm stuck.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd suggest real firm suspension in the front. Maybe you're one of those guys who don't really get impact from landing on their wrists, but one day you'll do something too unsmootly, and boy oh boy will you be screwed! 

As far as V over disk, I have yet to notice any stopping difference for street riding (other than how fast the wheel locks, but as you slide if you lock the wheel really fast with disk anyway . . .)


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

yea, your not as young as you used to be, I dont know how old you are but I think you will appreciate the cushion that you can get from only front suspension


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

well im glad that you decided to go this route since you end up with a bike that is made to be ridden...all the ideas you have to put together a simple build are going to be great. mite want to think about this though, the bike doesn't have to be totally simple or not simple at all. my suggestion would be to run the 24's, rear v-brake or mechanical disk, SS and a short travel suspension fork. that's how my bike is set up and its perfect and very reliable. you dont have to think about this bike being a "mountain bike" anyways because even if you went with 26's, gears, disk brake(s) etc..it still would be a DJ/street bike.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> well im glad that you decided to go this route since you end up with a bike that is made to be ridden...all the ideas you have to put together a simple build are going to be great. mite want to think about this though, the bike doesn't have to be totally simple or not simple at all. my suggestion would be to run the 24's, rear v-brake or mechanical disk, SS and a short travel suspension fork. that's how my bike is set up and its perfect and very reliable. you dont have to think about this bike being a "mountain bike" anyways because even if you went with 26's, gears, disk brake(s) etc..it still would be a DJ/street bike.


What he said ^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm building something similar right now. I rode a rigid cruiser and about killed myself, so I'm building a 26" bike again. Light and flickable. I wanted to do a v-brake but my new frame won't allow for that. I'm going with a 80mm fork because 215lbs. doesn't like to land smoothly without suspension anymore.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey, my 215lbs 32 year old butt but can still land smoothly running full rigid. I also like how my rigid fork never breaks it's arch and how much lighter the front of my bike is. I've seen a couple of my friends that don't ride as hard as I break several arches in the 2 years I've had my $50 KHS Rigid One fork.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Some times you have to admit suspension helps. Today a friend and i found a real good natural jump. The jump was smooth but the landing was anything but. I cranked my pikes up but my friend was on a rigid. I managed to land it nicely severals time but my friend had a few near misses and a crash. He wasnt the smoothest thing you ever saw.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

I might have found just what you need. 24" wheels. Rigid. SS. One V-brake, one disc brake. and its 599.99$  What do you think. 








or if you want suspension ... (80 mm travel) this is just 649.99$


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Too much purple...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

and you'd think they coulda made the purples match....

Yea, you dont have to go "all or nothing" I say SS, 24"s, 80mm fork, mech disk or u-brake/v-brake. (i dont believe all the hype like I used to about v-brakes bein better than u-brakes. Why dont bmx bikes, the bikes we are essentialy making our big bikes into, use v's? There is obviously reasons) Thats why I really like union street bikes. 
just my 2 cents.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cummings said:


> and you'd think they coulda made the purples match....
> 
> Yea, you dont have to go "all or nothing" I say SS, 24"s, 80mm fork, mech disk or u-brake/v-brake. (i dont believe all the hype like I used to about v-brakes bein better than u-brakes. Why dont bmx bikes, the bikes we are essentialy making our big bikes into, use v's? There is obviously reasons) Thats why I really like union street bikes.
> just my 2 cents.


I've yet to have tried a u-brake that had the stopping power I demand from a brake.


----------



## jay jack (Feb 7, 2007)

Guys, I really appreciate the input. I kind of get into the all or nothing problem sometimes so pointing out you can have ss and shocks was a good reality check for me. I've finally made up my mind. It's going like this: Banshee scratch, Marzocchi d-street forks (They're like 80mm), ss -going with funn bmx style 3-piece w/bash-grind guard, a chain that looks like I took it off a motorcycle, and running like a 32/16. Funn 24 inch 48 spoke wheels, with 2.4 maxxis holly rollers. Avid v-brake rear only.Funn bars and stem. FSA pig headset. Gusset grind pedals.And some dj seat? It's going to be a simple, TANK. No I don't mind weight, but I want to grind concrete ledges and ghost ride it into a wall, and just dust it off! anyway, Let me know what you think. I'm open to suggestion.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

better post some pics when its done. 

I've always loved the Banshee frames.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

jay jack said:


> Guys, I really appreciate the input. I kind of get into the all or nothing problem sometimes so pointing out you can have ss and shocks was a good reality check for me. I've finally made up my mind. It's going like this: Banshee scratch, Marzocchi d-street forks (They're like 80mm), ss -going with funn bmx style 3-piece w/bash-grind guard, a chain that looks like I took it off a motorcycle, and running like a 32/16. Funn 24 inch 48 spoke wheels, with 2.4 maxxis holly rollers. Avid v-brake rear only.Funn bars and stem. FSA pig headset. Gusset grind pedals.And some dj seat? It's going to be a simple, TANK. No I don't mind weight, but I want to grind concrete ledges and ghost ride it into a wall, and just dust it off! anyway, Let me know what you think. I'm open to suggestion.


I'd say ixnay on the marzo D-street... much better forks out there, and don't let the "24in specific" bs fool you, it's the same height as other forks.... but... if you are really set on running pegs, maybe you can go for it.
then, I should mention,
I'd also suggest looking at the Eastern Night Train complete... check their site at eastern26dotcom.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I've yet to have tried a u-brake that had the stopping power I demand from a brake.


its in the pads, lever, rim and quality of the brake. lookit scotty cranmer and them, they all run u brakes and their pullin ridicoulous shat. its all preference, i ran a v on a black rim, little sanding and a little coke and a film of tar and it worked better than my disc whis is dialed. again, all opinion and pref


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

sounds tank. the scratch frames are killer. I got one. Id also say bypass that marz fork. sucks ass. heavy and from what I've heard it just sucks. go with a gold label which is lighter, strong, 80mm, and not too expensive. The rest of the build sounds good. the only other thing i might change is the front wheel. I can see a 48h back, but front sounds overkill.

Here's a link to my build, might give you some ideas!
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=258950


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree. I've been thinking of selling the .243 and SC Roscoe frames I have to get a Scratch!

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Huh, you have a 243 and a Roscoe and you want to sell them to buy a Scratch? Seems to me like you already have two decent street/park frames.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

ihatemybike-they're both good bikes, but I would like a steeper head angle than the Roscoe. As for the .243, I just want to something different. It seems that the guys at Banshee design some cool bikes (nothing against Eric Fox)


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Huh? Looking at Banshee and Soul websites the Scratch (6.7lbs) and Roscoe (6.5lbs) have the same head tube angle with a 4"/100mm fork.

I really don't have anything against the Scratch, I'm just a cheap bastard that doesn't see the point in spending money when you already have something that works.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

> Huh? Looking at Banshee and Soul websites the Scratch (6.7lbs) and Roscoe (6.5lbs) have the same head tube angle with a 4"/100mm fork.
> 
> I really don't have anything against the Scratch, I'm just a cheap bastard that doesn't see the point in spending money when you already have something that works.


Oops, I didn't realize the geometry was so close. I like trying out different frames. The Scratch would allow me to run a bigger fork. I like doing some Hardtail DHing to keep it real. I don't think the Roscoe is built for that.

My wife wil kill me, if I don't find a set up I like soon.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Steel, huge gusset, the Roscoe would have no problem running a bigger fork and doing some HT-DH. The geometry changes will be pretty much identical to the "morphing" geometry of the Scratch.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

your build looks good. but as others have said, ditch the marzocchi fork. get a stance static/ goldlabel for your bike. they come in 80 or 100mm of travel.


----------

